# what about the JBL GT6.0c ?



## wesleyD (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello guys,

i have a question for you guys.

i was surving on the web and my eyes where caught by an advertisment.

i can buy the JBL GT6.0c from someone..
but i dont really can find anything on the internet about them...

so maybe you guys can help me with it.

does someone has experience with this speaker ?
or can give me some advice about the quality?

i will run them with 24db/oct crossovers.

this is an link to the manual: http://www.jbl.com/resources/Brands/jbl/Products/ProductRelatedDocuments/en-US/OwnersManual/GT6-0c%20om.pdf

Greetz


----------



## wesleyD (Feb 11, 2013)

Does nobody knows somehing about this speakers?


----------



## Peter.thePiper (Dec 27, 2013)

I have them installed in my car so i better know a little bit about them. They are 6-1/2" component speakers. 4 Ohms with a power rating range of 5-125 watts. I found these in a car at the junkyard so i do not know how old they are or when they were manufactured but they seem to be fairly old since there is nothing on the web about them. I was running Alpine SPS-500 coaxial speakers but swapped them out for the JBL GT6.0c's since i didnt have component speakers in the car and wanted to give them a try. The JBL's sound a lot better in my opinion.


----------

